# Quick Question



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Are these necessary when carrying a scooter on a rack on the back, if so what countries?
http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-plastic-signal-sign-p-162.html.. .. Or does the lighting board replace the requirement for them?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

It's not there now?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Broken link I'm afraid Andrew

Dick


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whoops. I meant the diagonal striped warning signs for protruding loads such as this one http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/Fiamma-Rear-Warning-Sign-Aluminium.html


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

WE have been going up and down to Spain for a few years now with a scooter on a rack. I have a lighting board and the warning sign. I think it is best to be save than sorry. I have met a few others that do the same.

If you do fit one and attach it to the scooter then put an old towel behind it as it will mark the body work on the scooter if it is touching.

Andy


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Could someone tell me if this is a Legal requirement and, if so what countries Thanks


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Currently in Spain if the cycle rack + contents exceed 10% of your vehicle length you require (by law) the warning sign shown on your link. However, as is the norm in Spain many many vehicles, MH's and others appear to ignore the rule with impunity.
Additionally in Spain you will require (by law)........

First aid kit.
Reflective jackets, for each person who might alight from the vehicle in event of breakdown etc.
2x triangles
If normally worn....spare spectacles
Full set spare bulbs.
Think fire extinguisher is optional.

May well be other requirements of which I am unaware, but others here will chip in no doubt.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Quick answer........Italy and spain. In Italy it should be aluminium as the stripes are reflective i think. but plenty of mhers use the plastic one.

But I fit one whenever bikes are on the rack even in the uk.
It attracts folowing drivers attention to the overhanging load.

Also read this.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-61589-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html

Dave p


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bryandh said:


> Currently in Spain if the cycle rack + contents exceed 10% of your vehicle length you require (by law) the warning sign shown on your link. However, as is the norm in Spain many many vehicles, MH's and others appear to ignore the rule with impunity.


Thanks for the info. It is only the warning sign regs I need as I am about to hang a scooter on the back. I know the sign is a requirement for bikes (protruding loads), but then you don't (usually) carry a lighting board for them. I wondered if doing so replaced the need for the warning sign. Your definition makes it clear for the situation in Spain. Thanks. I wonder if other countries differ.


----------

